

Humorous software development quotes - swombat
http://paultiseo.wordpress.com/2009/02/18/top-13-funny-software-development-quotes/

======
biohacker42
Hey everybody who's never seen these funny quotes before and is upvoting this,
here's more new and funny stuff:

[http://crossthebreeze.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/feature.jp...](http://crossthebreeze.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/feature.jpg)

Also:

<http://roflcaust.org/images/hammerzeit.jpg>

Lots more here:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/>

Enjoy!

------
sofal
That's a nice little group of quotes.

Quote 7 is a mismatched metaphor though. Somebody finish this sentence for me:

If programmers wrote programs the way builders built buildings...

~~~
access_denied
... we would call a GUI element without a functionality attached to it a
bubble.

------
colins_pride
Two thumbs up. I can already tell that Quote 10 is going to come in awfully
handy on my next project ...

~~~
katz
I am in the middle of a Quote 1 now... :(

The nice thing about Quote 10 is that 9 people effectively dilutes the
responsibility.

------
access_denied
I know another version of #6:

In theory, practice and theory are the same. In practice they are not.

~~~
gcheong
Yet another, often attributed to Yogi Berra:

In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice
there is.

